# Would you do this?



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

It's scary just watching. But I'd have to try it if it wasn't being closed down now for reconstruction.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

I would most definitely want the adrenaline rush. If only "playgrounds" like these were more common.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

That's a little too extreme for me. The one in Acadia Natl Park was one of the few I've done and it's nerve-wracking on the descent. Most recent one I did was in Colorado, climbing to the top of Horsetooth Mtn, outside Fort Collins. Busted my bum on a patch of ice near the top lol.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

No, I would never do that.

Also it seems the guy who filmed that is now dead... :blank (I'm not joking.) I saw someone mention it in the comments and from doing a search it appears he died while climbing in the Himalayas back in May.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Apotheosis said:


> No, I would never do that.
> 
> Also it seems the guy who filmed that is now dead... :blank (I'm not joking.) I saw someone mention it in the comments and from doing a search it appears he died while climbing in the Himalayas back in May.


Yep Daniel Ahnen is dead. Fell into a crevasse. He inspired a lot of people to live it up and push limits.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

No! my heart was racing just watching that video.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes I would love to. This is the sort of traveling and wandering I'd like to do someday and I will


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

skygazer said:


> Yes I would love to. This is the sort of traveling and wandering I'd like to do someday and I will


Awesome. :yes


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I'd be down if it wasn't for the rail balancing. That's a little much.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> I'd be down if it wasn't for the rail balancing. That's a little much.


Ah, well lucky for you those are being repaired!


----------

